
A 25 line Python keylogger for OS X - gourneau
https://gist.github.com/3019549
======
mercuryrising
Look at my two line long keylogger!

    
    
        import cocoa_keypress_monitor.py
        cocoa_keypress_monitor.main()

~~~
st2p

        import cocoa_keypress_monitor.py
                                     ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

No surprises here; retarded comment with retarded code

